# Big Discounts at Expert Boat Detail



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

Well, it's that time of year and work has slowed down. So we are offering our PFF members $100 off a complete detail! We appreciate you all and look forward to your calls! 850-686-4452












Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------

